# Law 2's splitting



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I just arrived at the can am dealer to get one of my law 2's changed and they informed me that the whole set is splitting and are giving me a complete set free is this a big issue?


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Never heard of this, Pics?


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll upload pics when I get home


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I think these are the worse constructed tires I've ever seen. HL couldn't get the weight right that should've been enough to stop production then beads wouldn't seal now splitting. But they sure don't mind getting your money $200 for a freakin mis made tire. They're products are about like they're forum. ****!!! And now theyre releasing a different sized piece of crap. They need to stick with building mud pits maybe they won't screw that up.:thumbdown:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

29 OG laws FTW


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

happy i ordered the original 31's! lol


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Dont knock outlaws, best mud tire Ive ever owned. the 2s aren't so great but, it's a tire that's being pushed to the extreme outer limits of what is a "Tire" that is no excuse for ripping but there is bound to be problems.

I was debating law 2s or 31s, this may sway the vote to 31s..


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I talked to a rep for highlifter about this problem and I was told that mine was only the second set to do this. Overall I love the tires they ride alot smoother than the originals and deffinately pull better I can two wheel almost every hole that the same size original will have to lock it in or be pulled from.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

the only thing i've noticed the 2's do better is in the water and they do ride smoother everywhere else my orginal 29.5s walk circles around the new 2's my buddy has em on a 2012 brute and he's always having trouble with them


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

first I've heard of it. My first batch/heavies were fine on the kitty, but started slipping the wheels when I put them on my Pilot's for the ham. Never had one come off the wheel or loose air, just slipping(loosing alignment between lugs & wheel spokes). - Contacted B&C who I purchased from & he contacted HL, they sent me shipping labels to pick them up & sent me a full new set on their dime. You can't ask for better service than that, IMO. - last set of tires I had to warranty from another manufacturer I had to pay the freight on myself to return them.



So, they recieve around 3-4k of these tires every 3-4 months for almost a year now and maybe 1-200 sets have had issues, mostly out of the first batch..........seems like an reasonably low % of problems to me. - Heck, auto manufacturers are recalling complete model runs every couple months any more with much larger issues than this. 



You wanna open your eyes a little search "Jeep moose test" on youtube. - yet they aren't being recalled/fixed in any way shape or form and are still being sold as is daily..........


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Well said Jp I agree with u on this one.
People love to low blow stuff before they find out the real truth. 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

^^^ completely agree ^^^





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------

